# Dearborn Taylor Detroit Michigan:Final Fantasy: Egyptian D20 campaign



## DonTadow (Feb 11, 2005)

Michigan Campaign (DEARBORN) looking for  intermediate players (novice are welcome but must be willing learners) .

The campaign is well under way but we're looking for a fifth and/or sixth player to fill out the group.  The campaign is three Sunday's a month.  The game is welcome to those familiar with the system and seasoned vets.  Contact dm@chrystaria.com 

Campaign Description: 

All is not what it seems in the world of chrystaria.  Little known to the residents of the world, Chrystaria is the birthplace of the gods.  Every god in every universe begins in some form in the center of the universe, Chrystaria.  Perhaps it is the properties of its twin moons or perhaps it is payment for the thousands of years of slavery it endured at the hands of the demon lords.  

Chrystaria has been at peace for well over 1,000 years since the Gods of Osiris destroyed the demon lords and sealed the world forever from planar travel.  In doing so, he also created "shared reality" that allows most of the Chrystarians to think the same way about things.  To think differently about something important is to "not share reality" .  Those who do not share reality are deemed unreal and cast out from teh cities to live in villages.  

However, within the last couple hundred years demons  have been phasing out of no where attacking villages and towns.  Over the last two decades, the number of these demons has increased.  perhaps it is the cause of the two evil gods of Faerun, Lolth and Seredess, as they try to invade chrystaria, or perhaps it is other means.  

It is up to the pcs to solve the mysteries of Chrystaria before the dastardly plan of the lolth and Seradess take effect.  The PCS

Vivian- the lone person left from the original Faerun party who traveled to Chrystaria after a temporal rupture on Faerun captured her friend Akiko. She went ot Chrystaria searching for her friend before encountering Jezz the Lame and uncovering Lolth's plan.  Vivian is certain that the disappearance of her friend has something to do with Lolth's plans for chrystaria. 

-Nikylik- a curious gnome whom eagerness to travel the world led to the borrowing his cousins's personal airship to escort Rin to the island-continent of Nique.   Perhaps he should have learned how to fly it.  Nikylik is escorting the party in hopes of finding airship passage back home. 


-Rin- The queit softspoken Rin lived on an isolated monastary up until a few weeks ago, when the largest swarm of demons invaded her unreal village and killed everyone there., Since she had received dreams of a woman with large scales.  Finding Vivian on Torom, she has vowed to help wer with her cause to find the meaning of her dreams and her destiny.   



White Mage---

I'm looking for the right gamer/gamers
for our campaign. Must be mature and over 18 (preferrablity over 21)
and can make the game on scheduled days or at least call beforehand
and notify hte DM. II would love some experience but novice's and beginners are
more than welcome. If you're in the Detroit, Dearborn / downriver area (close to Dearborn) 
of Michigan and you are tired of the same old same old games, check us
out at www.chrystaria.com and email dm@ chrystaria.com I willl only
accept up to 2 people from any one source.  The campaign is looking for one or two more players.  dm @chrystaria.com or message me at AIM at dontadow

The campaign uses all tradditional 3.5 rules "except" the magic system.  I use the Elements of Magic magic system for all cases "arcane and divine".  If you havn't checked this sytem out yet please do.  http://www.arcanearcade.com/wiki/index.php/HighArcana/HighArcana


----------



## ilikespikedchains (Feb 13, 2005)

*sigh*


----------

